# [OT] the advert at the top of this page



## S'mon (Oct 1, 2002)

Anyone else think the picture on the left side of the Aerial Adventure Guide ad, with a dark brown ship in front of a light tan mountain, looks awfully like a woman's crotch?


----------



## Tiefling (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm seriously trying as hard as I can, but I can't see it.


----------



## Psion (Oct 1, 2002)

You really need to go on a date...


----------



## omokage (Oct 1, 2002)

it looks more like a cloud to me.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 1, 2002)

S'mon, put down the beer and step away from the computer!


----------



## SemperJase (Oct 1, 2002)

To get better, you must first admit you have a problem  

Not seeing it at all.


----------



## Tuerny (Oct 1, 2002)

Actually as I was switching from this window to another one I caught it out of the corner of my eye, and was like what the hell?!

So basically yeah I thought it did for a moment.

Except for that moment though it has been hard to see.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 1, 2002)

wow, this feels weird, i agree with semperjase.....


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Even crosseyed I don't see it.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 1, 2002)

We're going to be taking a magical, mystical journey to Metaville... hang on tight!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Oct 1, 2002)

I KINDA see what he means... 

Moreover, I'm staggered by how much I would love a woman who had the d20 logo tattooed on her right hip.


----------



## SemperJase (Oct 1, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I KINDA see what he means...
> 
> Moreover, I'm staggered by how much I would love a woman who had the d20 logo tattooed on her right hip. *




That is funny. I think I would be a bit concered about this though. 

Wow a vote of confidence from alish20 as well. Good things are going to happen today.


----------



## S'mon (Oct 1, 2002)

Psion said:
			
		

> *You really need to go on a date... *




I don't think my wife would like that very much. 

Or, assuming you meant with her, I'm afraid we're both laid up with flu (or something) right now, and I have way too much time to post!


----------



## Henry (Oct 1, 2002)

S'mon said:
			
		

> *Or, assuming you meant with her, I'm afraid we're both laid up with flu (or something) right now, and I have way too much time to post!  *




Ah, Delerium, that explains it then...



...although I see the naughty bit you refer to, it would take an awful lot of looking for most people to see it.

Did you see the part on the ship on the right that looks like a man standing at attention with a large plume waving forward from his helmet when you turn your head sideways?

That oughta give you something to do for a little while.


----------



## SemperJase (Oct 1, 2002)

I still don't see it. But now evertime is see the ad, that is what I think of. Aaaaagggghhh!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

SemperJase said:
			
		

> *I still don't see it. But now evertime is see the ad, that is what I think of. Aaaaagggghhh! *




Well, that's what advertisements are meant to do.  Of course this particuliar connection was probably not meant, but these peopel are getting a lot of people staring at their pictures.


----------



## Henry (Oct 1, 2002)

I just realized something...

Hey! This is an ad for something that would be useful in my D&D games!


----------



## S'mon (Oct 1, 2002)

Now I don't see it anymore... 

Maybe cos it's now dark and I can see the pic better, I can see that what I thought was a mountain/shapely thigh is in fact a cloud with a whispy edge, those cloud women just don't do it for me...


----------



## Blood Jester (Oct 2, 2002)

S'mon:

First time I saw it, I saw the same thing.  MAJOR doubletake!  I actually had to read the banner to re-set my brain on what I was seeing (Hmmmm...that sounds like clever ad-ploy to me).  And I have no lack of that type of entertainment with my wife, so don't feel too bad. 



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I KINDA see what he means...
> 
> Moreover, I'm staggered by how much I would love a woman who had the d20 logo tattooed on her right hip. *




Doc:

You want a woman who is Open License!?!?    

I prefer a more comitted relationship myself.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 2, 2002)

I just think it is sad someone says something vaguely resembles a body part and you all go rushing over to look........


----------



## Crothian (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm mor ecurious about what the people who own the add think.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 2, 2002)

20 minutes. I spent 20 dang minutes trying to see what you were talking about. 

Victory is mine!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

I've tried to see it, truely, but for me it's only a flying ship over a cloud... I don't know if that means  or


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I've tried to see it, truely, but for me it's only a flying ship over a cloud... I don't know if that means  or  *




Geez even I see it and didn't try or want to.  The left side, woman facing a little more left, from about the belly button down, one hip....


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Geez even I see it and didn't try or want to.  The left side, woman facing a little more left, from about the belly button down, one hip.... *




Still unable to see her


----------



## S'mon (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Still unable to see her  *




Try looking at it with daylight shining on your monitor screen, if your monitor detail is too good you won't see it. 
OTOH the left pelvic bone ought to be kinda obvious to anyone, that and the....


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

I won't believe it until somebody edits the pic and adds a line showing me that pelvic bone...

ITOH, I've never been able to see any 3D sterenonsense thing...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I won't believe it until somebody edits the pic and adds a line showing me that pelvic bone...
> 
> ITOH, I've never been able to see any 3D sterenonsense thing... *




I don't see it either, but I don't think I tried as hard as you.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh, I never tried it more than 15 seconds... It gave me headaches.


----------



## Utrecht (Oct 3, 2002)

First Optical Illusions and now this?

For the record, I don't see it either..... The cloud looks like a deep-see fish instead.

The circle above the Ship would be the eye and the mouth is right below the a in Aerial.


----------



## Utrecht (Oct 3, 2002)

Eeep - Never mind I see it.....


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2002)

Utrecht said:
			
		

> *Eeep - Never mind I see it..... *




I still don't see it...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

You're all mad!

Still, I'm sure that Joseph Goodman will be pleased to hear that his ad is attracting so much attention.


----------



## Utrecht (Oct 3, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I still don't see it...  *




Apoligies to Eric's Grandma.......

First, "she" is laying on her side.

Next, think of "her" bellybutton sitting right about where the "s" or "y" is in the D20 logo.

Now follow a line up to about 2'oclock -  See the Circle, with the bump.  Well that is the start of the naughty bits.

Almost as if "she" has "her" legs spred apart. - almost as if she was in the Book of Vile Darkness 

Does that help?


----------



## goodmangames (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually, it IS a photo of a crotch -- yer mama's!


----------



## Utrecht (Oct 3, 2002)

goodmangames said:
			
		

> *Actually, it IS a photo of a crotch -- yer mama's!
> 
> *




Now was that really necessary?


----------



## S'mon (Oct 3, 2002)

Utrecht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Apoligies to Eric's Grandma.......
> 
> ...




No no, that's not right at all!  

It's a vertical picture, standing facing the viewer.  The pointy bit of the left pelvis/hip is just above the A in Aerial, with the lower stomach area to the left, the thigh below, and the ship for pubic hair.  Obviously.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 4, 2002)

People, are you sure it's not a trick of your inconscient playing a Freud's game? 

I still don't see it...


----------

